# Father & son commuter bikes



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I posted these in the Classic/Retro forum, but thought that if some in here don't go there, that you might want see 'em:

One is the basket case 1990 Trek 790 that I might have shared in here before. Well, I didn't care for the flat bar, and put an Origin8 Gary bar on it. Added some SPD pedals. Also changed the rack from the Topeak Explorer to the Topeak Super Tourist. The VO saddle is pretty cool, too!
















































Then I got a super cheap 1992 Trek 750 that was neglected for well over a decade. I put new tires/tubes on; changed the bar/stem to a low rise mtn. bike bar; better saddle that I had; added the rack that I had on the 790 (Topeak Explorer); added some Shimano trigger shifter/brake levers & threw the broken Grip Shifters away; all new cables & housings; and new bottle cages. Now my son has a really nice commuter!


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice, practical bikes! I especially like the 790, it's what a bike should look like! :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Recycling!

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

ScottInCincinnati said:


> Very nice, practical bikes! I especially like the 790, it's what a bike should look like! :thumbsup:


Thanks! Once my son gets more into commuting, I'm sure the 750 will start looking more like my 790! In fact, he's already ordered a trunk bag!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice. The 750 needs fenders


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Nice. The 750 needs fenders


I agree! 
It'll probably have some before the weekend is over! :thumbsup:


----------

